# STOLEN 16.2 Black Shire



## Natz88 (12 August 2012)

STOLEN FROM BEECH HILL NR READING LAST NIGHT (11/8/12) 16.2 BLACK SHIRE MARE 3 WHITE SOCKS, WHITE BLAZE... PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD, REWARD OFFERED.... CONTACT Lottie Crocker OR Lottie Crocker Horses IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO.... please keep a good eye on your own horses, this mare was stolen from home!

Hope they find her....


----------



## partypremier (12 August 2012)

Any pictures of the mare?


----------



## Natz88 (12 August 2012)

Here is a picture of her & also the owners contact details... 

Number: 07824364447
Email: loti_crocker@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## stormhorse (13 August 2012)

have sent email to ask usual questions re stolen horses & attached copy of stolen horse register form.

Deb
Sandwell Horsewatch


----------



## Finn (13 August 2012)

I do hope she is located soon. I cant even begin to imagine what the other person is going through, must be awful.  

She is the double of my mare only mine has a freezemark on her back and is only 15.1.

Good luck and hope she is found ASAP


----------



## OWLIE185 (13 August 2012)

Very sorry to hear of this theft.
Is the horse freezemarked or microchipped?
Make sure that the freezemark and microchip umbers are added to the horses record on www.nedonline.co.uk so that if found the owner of the horse can be contacted.


----------



## Natz88 (13 August 2012)

Horse has now been found


----------



## hoggedmane (13 August 2012)

Had she been taken? I have a similar type of mare in the same area.

Glad she has been found


----------



## Natz88 (13 August 2012)

I not sure, all I know she has been found. If I fidn otu I will let you know


----------



## Rob Lakeside (13 August 2012)

From police in RBWM

NEXT, A REQUEST RE A STOLEN HORSE:



STOLEN SHIRE HORSE


At sometime between 12:00 hrs Saturday 11th August and 08:00 12th August, a mare has gone missing, in suspicious circumstances.  The mare is six years old.  She is a full black shire horse that has three white legs and white blaze running down her face.  She is micro chipped.  She has no head collar, shoes or rugs.  She is from the Spencers Wood/Beech Hill area of Berkshire.

If you hear anything about this mare or see her then please call 101 quoting reference number EF/4100563/12 or ask for PC Laura Wright 2551


You can also ring Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111



CRIME:


----------



## Natz88 (13 August 2012)

Rob Lakeside said:



			From police in RBWM

NEXT, A REQUEST RE A STOLEN HORSE:



STOLEN SHIRE HORSE


At sometime between 12:00 hrs Saturday 11th August and 08:00 12th August, a mare has gone missing, in suspicious circumstances.  The mare is six years old.  She is a full black shire horse that has three white legs and white blaze running down her face.  She is micro chipped.  She has no head collar, shoes or rugs.  She is from the Spencers Wood/Beech Hill area of Berkshire.

If you hear anything about this mare or see her then please call 101 quoting reference number EF/4100563/12 or ask for PC Laura Wright 2551


You can also ring Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111



CRIME:
		
Click to expand...

Horse has been found


----------



## Natz88 (14 August 2012)

A little update horse has been found, but I have just found ot she was found dead, so lets hope they find the scum bags


----------



## tango'smum (14 August 2012)

Natz88 said:



			A little update horse has been found, but I have just found ot she was found dead, so lets hope they find the scum bags 

Click to expand...

omg that is so sad


----------



## Joeb21 (14 August 2012)

Natz88 said:



			A little update horse has been found, but I have just found ot she was found dead, so lets hope they find the scum bags 

Click to expand...

On FB ! they say she was found dead in her field under a hedge ?


----------



## tiggs (14 August 2012)

Have just received this message 

This is a Community Message from Thames Valley Police.

MESSAGE UPDATE - SHIRE HORSE FOUND

Thank you to everyone who tried to locate the missing Shire horse from the Spencers Wood/Beech Hill area of Berkshire but we are sorry to inform you that she was found and had died of natural causes.


----------



## Natz88 (14 August 2012)

Joeb21 said:



			On FB ! they say she was found dead in her field under a hedge ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have just seen the recent update that she was found in her field. Still very sad


----------



## Finn (14 August 2012)

Oh no that is so sad! The poor mare and loads of hugs to her owner xxx


----------

